# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: vor dem Studium >  Was haben Humanmediziner eigentlich gegen Zahnmediziner?

## Mondo Medicale

Die Suchfunktion hat mich, was das betrifft, jetzt leider nicht weiter gebracht.

Man hrt ja oft, dass der Zahnmediziner der grte Feind des Humanmediziners ist (meist zum Glck scherzhaft gemeint) und solche Sachen. 

Kann mich mal einer aufklren, auf was solche Differenzen beruhen? 
Mchte ja nur wissen, auf was ich mich gefasst machen muss  ::-angel:

----------


## Kackbratze

Bull$hit. Warum sollten sich die beiden Fachbereiche nicht mgen?
Es gibt sicherlich einzelne Exemplare die aus Neid, Migunst oder Dummheit eine gewisse Feindschaft pflegen, aber das ist zum Einen ubiquitr in allen Bereichen des Lebens so und zum Anderen meist Einzelfallgebunden.

----------


## Linda.1001

Du gehst wohl nach den StudiVz Gruppen, wie?  :hmmm...:  Also ich glaube das ist nur ironisch gemeintes Gewsch.  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Linda: das hab ich auch grad gedacht. Es gibt allerdings auch "Anti-Humani-Gruppen".
Im brigen hab ich davon auch schon gehrt, aber ich persnlich hab kein Problem mit Zahnmedizinern. Wieso sollte ich? Haben mir ja nix getan.
Naja doch - mit einem hab ich ein Problem und zwar dem, der mir mit nem Bohrer zu nah an meine Zhne kommt, aber das ist ja ne andere Kiste  :Grinnnss!: 
An sonsten: es gibt immer einzelne Leute, die etwas brauchen, an dem sie sich hochziehen knnen. Einfach drber stehen und fertig.

----------


## hennessy

im Groen und Ganzen vertragen sich beide Berufsgruppen eigentlich schon. Ab und an hrt man despektierlich von Humanmedizinern, dass die Zahnmediziner eigentlich keine richtigen Mediziner sind, sondern eher Techniker. 
Aber das hrt man meist auch nur im Scherz. Frher spielte noch eine gewisse Portion Sozialneid mit rein, denn da hatten die Zahnmediziner noch einen finanziellen Vorsprung, der allerdings schon lngst nicht mehr existiert.

Hier im Forum sind wir zwar (noch  :bhh: ) unterreprsentiert, aber wir lieben sie trotzdem, unsere Humanis.  :Loove:

----------


## hennessy

ebend!
Wenn ich da mal an die Proktologen denke, dann bin ich sicher am besseren Ende.

----------


## Hippietyp

> Lol, wer sich vor Blut, Speichel, Urin oder anderen Krpersekreten ekelt, hat in der Medizin bzw. Zahnmedizin aber mal berhaupt NICHTS verloren. Sorry, meine Meinung. Mediziner sind nunmal keine Schreibtischtter, sondern haben es immer mit dem Objekt Mensch zu tun.
> 
> Und der kann bluten, sabbern, stinken, anderweitig auslaufen, verpilzt sein, etc. pp.


Es ging hier aber um das eigene Blut, ein kleiner, aber bedeutender, Unterschied ;)

----------


## Lizard

> Lol, wer sich vor Blut, Speichel, Urin oder anderen Krpersekreten ekelt, hat in der Medizin bzw. Zahnmedizin aber mal berhaupt NICHTS verloren. Sorry, meine Meinung. Mediziner sind nunmal keine Schreibtischtter, sondern haben es immer mit dem Objekt Mensch zu tun.
> 
> Und der kann bluten, sabbern, stinken, anderweitig auslaufen, verpilzt sein, etc. pp.


So isses.....
Aber schau dir mal den Krankenpflegepraktikum-Thread an. Alles gaaanz furchtbar    ::-oopss:

----------


## Szaf

> Iund 70% der Patienten haben Angst


Ich habe mehr Angst vor Unfallchirurgen und Orthopden...Hnde schtteln und Unfallopfer mit ihnen zusammen retten ist ok..... aber selbst anfassen lassen von ihnen.... :dagegen:  das kostet mich stndig absolute berwindung....


Zahnrzte sind toll !!!! :Meine Meinung:

----------


## qel33

Sehr "interessanter" Thread! ^^
Ich bin zwar nur Zahnmedizinstudent im 3. Semester, von daher hchstwahrscheinlich nur bedingt urteilsvermgend, aber ich finde einen Groteil der Diskussion einfach nur lcherlich.
Als erstes mchte ich bemerken, dass es in meinem Jahrgang diesen gegenseitigen "Hass" kaum gibt, hier kommen Zahnis und Humanis sehr gut klar, beispielsweise behandeln wir hier als Zahnis in Anatomie Kopf-Hals deutlich umfangreicher als die zuknftigen "richtigen rzte" und haben befreundeten Humanis in der Testatvorbereitung hier und da unter die Arme gegriffen.
Ich denke grundstzlich wird diese unntige Diskussion von arroganten, neidischen oder profilneurotischen Exemplaren beider Spezies geschrt, etwa der Zahnmediziner der nicht damit umgehen kann, dass er gg. Humanmedizinern doch einen relativ eingeschrnkten Kompetenzbereich hat, trotz seines nicht selten immensen medizinischen Wissens (ohne welches man in der heutigen Zahnmedizin schwer bestehen wird), oder der Humanmediziner, der einen 18 Stundentag mit Schichtdienst etc. hat und neidisch ist auf den Zahnarzt der bei einer 40h-Woche je nach Bedingungen gleichviel oder mehr Geld verdient.
Wer neidisch ist oder dergleichen, htte gleich das jeweils andere Fach studieren (oder MKG werden) sollen.
Wer anderen die Vorzge ihres Faches nicht gnnt, sollte wahrscheinlich eher sich selbst an die Nase fassen oder das mit einem Therapeuten besprechen anstatt mit dummen Behauptungen und Stereotypen um sich zu werfen.
Ich denke beide Fcher sind mit ihren jeweiligen Anforderungen fr sich hchst anspruchsvoll und schwer zu vergleichen, die Zahnmedizin ist doch eher ein sehr praktisches Fach, was langwierige Schulung der feinmotorischen Fertigkeien bentigt, welche sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
Dies sollte auch so mancher im Hinterkopf haben wenn vielleicht doch einmal in einem Seminar eine etwas dumme Antwort von einem/r Zahni kommt, man hat einfach viel weniger Zeit zum Lernen als Zahnmediziner.
Trotzdem habe ich grten Respekt vor dem Umfang der Verantwortung die der Humanmediziner spter einmal auf sich trgt, nicht zu vergessen die humanitre Komponente des Berufs die wahrscheinlich doch deutlich grer ist als die in der Zahnmedizin.
Also - vielleicht doch erstmal etwas berlegen bevor man Gerchte streut und Sprche klopft und - ein bisschen Spa muss sein (vor allem an meine Zahnikollegen  :hmmm...:  )
 :Friedenstaube:

----------

